# Vogue Signature V Black Tire Review



## RacerS (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm writing this review because I figure someone else will want to hear about these tires. I have not and will not receive any benefits for the contents of my review..

I've been a Continental DWS fan since they first came out in 2009. I loved the combination of performance, ride quality, long tread life, and snow and rain traction. I now think I have found a much better tire at half the price The vogue Signature V in Black. I knew I was going to need to replace 2 tires before the snow hits the Mid Atlantic and I was planing to try the new DWS06 Conti's. During my research , I came across the Vogue signature V in Gold. I found a couple solid reviews, but I was turned off by the Gold colored V on the sidewall. Well, Vogue makes the Signature V in Black and the black is W speed rated vs V speed rating on the Gold. I decided to give them a try. Due to rebates, I bought 4, although I have only installed 2 in the rear. As for pricing I got a set of four 245/40/18s delivered from Discount Tire Direct for only $40 vs $721 for DWS06s. I also got a a Vogue rebate of $75 and a rebate from DTD for $50 making the net delivered price $275. 

I drove around for an hour today with the new Vogues in the rear and DWS in the front that have 6/32 of tread on the outside that taper down to 2/32 on the inside due to excessive camber wear from my old coilovers.( I know run KONI FSD with OEM sport springs.) My first impression is these tires are great. They have at least 10% more grip than the DWS causing my balanced steering to move to slight understeer. The ride quality is also about noticeably better. The biggest improvement is in road noise. You never notice how loud your tires are until you switch them. I could immediately notice the reduced noise coming from the rear axle. As a bonus the tread wear warranty is also 10k miles longer than DWS. My only concern is traction in rain and snow, but I have found video of guy driving on snow covered colorado roads praising the traction of the Vogue Signature V tires. I live in MD so I think I'll be OK.

In short, I am VERY happy with by purchase and will definitely recommend them to anyone.


----------

